# Atlanta FULL MOON HERF



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

We have Five Seasons for FULL MOON HERF on the 16th of August, 6:00 PM 'til closing. It could be called a Post-IPCPR Herf. Come verify the rumors you've heard about what happened in Vegas.

Is it true that Mr. and Mrs. Fuente got into the Davidoff Formal Party without a Tux. and formal dress.

Rumors are that Cappy was swimming in the pool at the CAO party. That's why he left early.

There's talk that Choke-a-Grumpy was in a balcony Hot Tube on the 27th floor in the PlayBoy condo that over looked the CAO party. The second person in the tub was not identified.

Someone said that The Old Boar was physically removed by Venetian Security from the IPCPR Reception Sunday night for smoking in the Reception Room.

Is it true that ChuckW was denied entrance to the Altadis Appreciation Reception Monday night because he flashed an old RTDA pass?

It is alledged that Chad was seen on a Harley-Davidson going up the "Strip" with a Twin Ponytailed red head with tattoos riding on the back of his Harley.

Someone looking like Carl H.(couldn't be him or could it) was talking to Rocky Patel in the Palazzo Hospitality Parlor Tuesday night about being the Southeast Rep. for him. It can't be him, Carl was in Cuba at that time, I think!

Come and hear all the gossip before it hits CNN, CBS, ABC, NBC, Oprah, and Jerry Springer; oh, and enjoy the FULL MOON. :ss


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

We have 3 legals signed in :ss, Any more? Any Questions??????:chk


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Excuse my ignorance but where is this taking place?


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

awsmith4 said:


> Excuse my ignorance but where is this taking place?


Ah thank you Google, I don't know why I haven't heard of this place before now.

so this is at 5 Seasons on Old Milton or at the Prado?

Oh and also check out the Social Group section for the Atlanta Area Gorillas.


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

5 Seasons Brewing
5600 Roswell Rd. (The PRADO)
Atlanta, GA 30342

Great food, drinks/beer, big smoking pool room.

See you there!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

I'll do my best to be there:tu


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

I may be able to make it. Haven't been there since the last Micro-brew place was there...


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

We have 8.00 BOTL indicating attending. Keep the ball rolling!


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

aracos said:


> I may be able to make it. Haven't been there since the last Micro-brew place was there...


Lonnie, give me a call. I'll be in town for thiis one.


----------



## jdbwolverines (Mar 2, 2007)

Wish I could make it guys, but this is the weekend after I head back to school.


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

Elves Presley, Howard Hughes, and Marilyn Monroe have indicated they may drop by!:dr


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

discdog said:


> Lonnie, give me a call. I'll be in town for thiis one.


Will do...


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

Elvis Presley, Marilyn Monroe, and now James Dean with his classic vintage 1957 Porche have shown interest on being at the HERF. They will not commit publicly due to the fans and press crowd. You'll never know who will show up!!!!!


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

Altadis has donated some baseball caps, and two boxes of cigars :ss for us to play with. One boxe is Trini Madero Robustos, yummie, yummie!!!!!!!:tu


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

5 Season's Leaseholder is playing games with Dennis, try to get him to break the lease. We need everyone to show up on the 16th to show support for Dennis and 5 Seasons Brewing. The E-Mail and Postal addresses of the Leasing Company will be provided everyone for them to communicate their disapproval and concern over the actions of the Company. Please help us save this great Smoking, Beer Drinking, Fantastic Food Meeting/Herf Spot.


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

The Old Boar said:


> 5 Season's Leaseholder is playing games with Dennis, try to get him to break the lease. We need everyone to show up on the 16th to show support for Dennis and 5 Seasons Brewing. The E-Mail and Postal addresses of the Leasing Company will be provided everyone for them to communicate their disapproval and concern over the actions of the Company. Please help us save this great Smoking, Beer Drinking, Fantastic Food Meeting/Herf Spot.


I heard about that this past week... 
Damn shame too... :BS


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm waiting on the OK from the wife....


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Lonnie is doing his job as my Herf babysitter and informed me of this herf.  
So I'll be there and will have a few people in tow with me. This time I verified the date so that I can actually show up on the right day. :tu

Hope to see lots of ya there!!


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

I can't go. We have a new parent BBQ at my daughters new school to go to that night. Kinda pisses me off. Everytime one of these comes up, there's always some reason I can't go. Sorry y'all. Maybe next one(holding my breath)........


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

Well shoot... 
Guess we'll see you at the next one...


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

Got some Sinky Ashtrays to raffle off, plus some other goodies.:tu


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

The Old Boar said:


> Got some Sinky Ashtrays to raffle off, plus some other goodies.:tu


Your the Man... :tu :ss


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

The Old Boar said:


> Got some Sinky Ashtrays to raffle off, plus some other goodies.:tu


Now i'm really mad I can't go.......


----------



## jdbwolverines (Mar 2, 2007)

I've been down here in Atlanta for like 3+ months and this happens 3 days after I leave. I can't believe it.


----------



## dappleton (Jul 8, 2008)

I would love to come but my birthday is the 15th and I already have weekend plans with the lady. Hopefully there will be another one in Atlanta I can get in on.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

OK so it's official.. Ill have DAVE BLANCO of Los Blanco Cigars with me... and he said he's bringing smokes for everyone  And of course I will.. maybe :ss


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

Picked up several lbs. of Costa Rican Tres Rios Yummy Coffee.

There will be two (2) types of raffles: FREE and 10 buck tickets
Freebies are things DONATED BY DIFFERENT contacts, organizations, etc.
10 buck tickets are things that costed me $$$$$ to round up. I'm NOT making any cash out of this function.

Rep. from Altadis, who donated the Monti. Caps, Trini Mad. Toro and Vegas Fina Cigars will be there. The Rep. from Los Blancos will be present. Indications that the Rep. from La Aurora, Sondra , is showing up with her Tieria and Green Boa. Who Knows, maybe the Rep. from Victoria Secrets may show up. Sounds like we'll have a good crowd. 

See you at SIX ( that's 6, NOT SEX) PM, @ 5 Seasons Brewing. After the HERFING and Howling at the FULL MOON, we are off to Mardi Gras to do some Herfing and HOWLING at the Bare Foot Ballet.:chk


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

I will definately be there tonight:ss


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

I'll be there around 8 o'clock :chk


----------



## wshan (Dec 27, 2007)

wifi there?


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow, what a fantastic herf! The turnout was great and the amount of raffle prizes was simply amazing, everyone walked out of there with a handful of stuff. Thanks again Bill!

Here's my haul, I made out like a bandit...


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Sovereign said:


> Wow, what a fantastic herf! The turnout was great and the amount of raffle prizes was simply amazing, everyone walked out of there with a handful of stuff. Thanks again Bill!
> 
> Here's my haul, I made out like a bandit...


Yeah, you made out all right!! How was that Johnny blue? hahah

Glad to have met ya.. see ya at the next one!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Sorry I showed up so late that I missed most of the freebies. I had a good time though and met a lot of great new people


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> Yeah, you made out all right!! How was that Johnny blue? hahah
> 
> Glad to have met ya.. see ya at the next one!


I need a bottle of that Johnny Blue...you might want to check and see if you still have it next time I'm around...

It was great meeting you tonight and I had a blast! It's been a while since I've had an evening that was this much fun. Thanks again for everything!


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Sovereign said:


> I need a bottle of that Johnny Blue...you might want to check and see if you still have it next time I'm around...
> 
> It was great meeting you tonight and I had a blast! It's been a while since I've had an evening that was this much fun. Thanks again for everything!


Glad you had fun.  Next herf should be soon..I think. Seems like more and more keep happening.

Oh and dont worry, I dont go anywhere without my JohnnyBlue!! It's like butta!!
:dr


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

Yep had a great time... Sondra is always a joy to be around... David Blanco is an amazing guy... Vince is going to be a great rep for Los Blancos... Great to see all the BOTLs from the various boards... 

Let's hear it for Old Boar for putting on a grade A herf for us... :tu:bl:chk


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

Thank you all (ya'll) for showing up. I had a great time, hope everyone else did also. Until the next FULL MOON on a week end, may your ash be straight, solid, and fine!

Hope to get some pictures of the "Hottest Tongue in Atlanta" doing her 'thing' at the HERF.

I'm the only one who left with less cigars than I came with!!


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

The Old Boar said:


> Thank you all (ya'll) for showing up. I had a great time, hope everyone else did also. Until the next FULL MOON on a week end, may your ash be straight, solid, and fine!
> 
> Hope to get some pictures of the "Hottest Tongue in Atlanta" doing her 'thing' at the HERF.
> 
> I'm the only one who left with less cigars than I came with!!


You might be, but with that dazzling collection of smokes in your herfador, it more than makes up for it!


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

Well, no one has called 5 Seasons about loosing their girlfriend. She was left after the HERF. Dennis called me on my cell, had to leave Mardi Gras to pick her up. Please, he who forgot about her, call me or Dennis. My wife will only believe the story that she is my niece for so long!!!!! Can not under stand why she was left. She says she is a nympho, what's that?


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

Wow. Sorry I missed it but things have been way to hectic around here. So much so that my humi and Scotch bottles think I have deserted them...

Looks like things will be slowing down in the next couple of weeks and I can be back on the prowl.

Michael


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Sorry I missed it, sounds like everyone had a great time. It wasn't a complete loss, I got to meet Old Boar at Jim's friday night. And got to try the new La Aroma de Cuba EE. Had a great time. Can't wait till the next Full Moon though. I'll be there for sure.


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

May 9, 2009 is the next FULL MOON on Saturday, so make yourf plans!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

The Old Boar said:


> May 9, 2009 is the next FULL MOON on Saturday, so make yourf plans!


Talk about planning in advance :tu


----------

